# neon tetras and platy fry??



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

Will neon or glowlight tetras eat platy/swordtail fry?? Enen in a very planted tank?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

My moms tank has neons in it, and platy fry, and so far there has been no casualties that I have noticed (staying steady at 5 fry), and I have even noticed fry right in front of neons noses. I would think you should be safe, but don't quote me on this.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Platy/sword fry are pretty big, as fry go, and a neon's tiny little mouth would have a problem trying to eat one. If a neon DID somehow eat one, though, it would fill him up for days, so he he wouldn't eat many.

In short, I think your fry would be fine. Any of them that could be caught by a neon would probably have something very wrong with them anyway.


----------



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

so the fry are more likely to be eaten by the parents than by the tertras???


----------

